# Cordless Drill Storage/Charging Station



## iamwelty

----------------------------------------

Silly me, I saw a really cool design for a cordless drill storage station in a magazine a while back, but now I have time to do it, I can't remember where I saw it. It had a flat shelf top and a angled front shelf with whole that the drill chucks fit in to store the drill, had a place for the charger and battery to sit too, as I remember… any thoughts or does anyone have a design? Plagiarism is one of my specialties!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## ericrubash

Send me your email, I have the plans for this! Just made it yesterday!


----------



## woodworm

ericrubash,
you can straight away pm him via his profile. Look for this function box :- 
Add to buddies 
Send a message


----------



## iamwelty

Thanks Eric… I think that's the one!!


----------



## Abbott

I would sure like to see a picture of that.


----------



## iamwelty

Here's what Eric sent

http://picasaweb.google.com/erubash1/WorkshopPics?authkey=Gv1sRgCP2srbD_yO30BQ&feat=directlink#5432952472781503154


----------



## Karson

LumberJocks at work, If we could get our politicians to do the same.


----------



## tooldad

I personally don't like the drills hanging by the motor. Afraid the case will crack eventually as it's pulled in out. I will post a pic later when at my home computer, but I use a rack similar to a wine rack and hang them by the battery compartment.

At school, I put the rack just low enough for the base to fit, so it requires the students to remove the battery for inventory control. However at home, I have my shelf low enough to allow the battery to stay attached.


----------



## papadan

Sounds like Tooldad has the right idea, waiting for his Pic. now. LOL


----------



## ericrubash

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/lYOfQoZuC5IcFquZZhq3og?authkey=Gv1sRgCP2srbD_yO30BQ&feat=directlink

This one looks like it might work a little better, who knows. I don't have the plans for it just the pic. But I'm I could adlib it and get the same results…any thoughts.

Eric


----------



## papadan

That is a real nice idea Eric. The plans can easily be figured out based on the actual tools you have to include on it.


----------



## ericrubash

Thanks, I'm going to build this one and give my wife the other one for her hair dryer and curling iron…everyone wins!

Eric


----------



## Abbott

Thanks for the links and pic. Both of those look like they would work just fine.


----------



## JCantin

The one in Eric's picture is in ShopNotes #58


----------



## a1Jim

Good idea.Well done Dan


----------

